# High clinic costs for surrogacy in UK



## Pinklady14 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi, 

Having done IVF myself, I have been shocked at how much more clinics charge for surogacy treatment -even FETs which are bascially the same process....anyone else noticed this or come across clinics that don't seem to elevate their prices for surrogacy?

thx.


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I have. My clinic charges over double standard rate for a FET!!  I can understand there being some additional cost for admiin and counselling, but this really should not cost  an additional £1500. From a treatment perspective a FET is pretty  straightforward. Bx


----------

